# ports-mgmt/portupgrade error



## YuryG (Feb 22, 2019)

Trying to portpugrade I get this error. Can you give some remedy?

```
/usr/ports/INDEX-11:21868:dbm_store failed
.22000.........23000.........24000.........25000.........26000.........27000.........28000.........29000.........30000.........31000.........32000........ ....HASH: Out of overflow pages.  Increase page size
 error] Remove and try again.
[Updating the portsdb <format:dbm_hash> in /usr/ports ... - 32836 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........11000.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000.........20000.........21000........HASH: Out of overflow pages.  Increase page size
```


----------



## YuryG (Feb 23, 2019)

Well, sometimes it is not infinitely like previously, now (checked with `fsck -y` with "IS CLEAN" result) it just complains:

```
[Reading data from pkg(8) ... - 1732 packages found - done]
[Updating the portsdb <format:dbm_hash> in /usr/ports ... - 32841 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........11000.........12000.........13000HASH: Out of overflow pages.  Increase page size
/usr/ports/INDEX-11:13038:dbm_store failed
.........14000.........15000.........16000..HASH: Out of overflow pages.  Increase page size
/usr/ports/INDEX-11:16218:dbm_store failed
.......17000.........18000.........19000.........20000.........21000.........22000.........23000.........24000.........25000.........26000.........27000.........28000.........29000.........30000.........31000.........32000........ ..... done]
```
and goes on after that.


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 23, 2019)

Did you try to remove and rebuild the INDEX?


----------



## YuryG (Feb 23, 2019)

MarcoB said:


> Did you try to remove and rebuild the INDEX?


May be that's the reason. I do rebuild index _every time_ after `portsnap fetch update`. (Specificaly, `make index` from /usr/ports.) Is there any config file for rebuilding index?


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 23, 2019)

I always do a `portsdb -Fu` every time I update the portstree. If the INDEX db is corrupted you can delete it and it will automatically be rebuilt.


----------

